# Finde den Fehler!



## Florian (29. August 2018)

Nach 4 Jahren sollte so etwas nicht passieren!
Mir ist bewusst, dass ich wenn 3 Jahre Garantie bestehen schlechte Karten habe, aber eine Antwort außer 


> Guten Tag,
> wir haben beim Rahmenzulieferer eine Ersatzanfrage erstelle und melden uns wieder bei Ihnen, sobaöd weitere Information vorliegen.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



und dann 3 Wochen nichts wäre schon nett!


----------



## Florian (29. August 2018)

Auflösung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2018)

Florian schrieb:


> Nach 4 Jahren sollte so etwas nicht passieren!
> Mir ist bewusst, dass ich wenn 3 Jahre Garantie bestehen schlechte Karten habe, aber eine Antwort außer
> 
> 
> und dann 3 Wochen nichts wäre schon nett!



Hallo Florian,

das klingt nach Unterstützung!

Schickst du uns bitte per PN alle relevanten Daten: Name etc., Kundennr., Rechnung, Tiketnummer (wenn vorhanden) usw.

VG Uli


----------



## Florian (8. September 2018)

Kaum hatte ich mich im Forum gemeldet, hat sich auch die Serviceabteilung wieder mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt. Heute ist der Ersatzrahmen angekommen.
Soweit alles Super!

Wenn ich jetzt noch eine Antwort darauf bekomme, ob ich wirklich einfach alle Teile von meinem 26''Slide von 2014 auf den neuen 17 -18er Rahmen schrauben kann und das funktionieren wird, bzw. was ich alles tauschen muss, dann geh ich schrauben und bin kurz darauf wieder ein glücklicher Biker.
Das Problem ist halt: Wenn ich eine neue Gabel und einen neuen Laufradsatz brauche, dann kann ich ja schon fast günstiger den Rahmen verkaufen und das Geld in ein Neurad investieren.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Oktober 2018)

Das 17er Modell ist doch 27,5“?


----------



## Florian (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab zweimal nachgefragt: Ich kann alle Teile direkt von meinem alten Rahmen auf den neuen umziehen, sagen sie.
Vermutlich ist der Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5 so klein, dass es nicht ins Gewicht fällt.
Hab es aber nicht ausprobiert, weil ich zwischenzeitlich ein neues Rad hab und versuche, den Rahmen originalverpackt im Bikemarkt loszuwerden.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1165568-radon-slide-150-22


----------



## sgclimber (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber vom Ausssehen ist das noch der alte 26" Rahmen!!!

Hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-150-26-rahmen-black-red-white-707336

der 27,5er sieht so aus: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-150-8.0-713734


----------



## Florian (15. Oktober 2018)

Da könntest du recht haben.
Ich bin nur von der beigelegten Rechnung ausgegangen, wo 17-18 angegeben ist.
Das hab ich für die Jahresangabe gehalten und daraus geschlossen, dass es nur 27,5" sein kann.


----------



## luftschaukel (15. Oktober 2018)

Sieht man doch am Oberrohr, das sie nicht gleich sind. Beim 17er fehlt der Buckel am Steuerrohr/Oberrohr


----------



## Florian (15. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt wo ihr das sagt, ist es offensichtlich.
Ich hatte mich halt auf die Angaben von Radon, bzw. H+S verlassen.
Dann wundert mich auch nicht mehr, dass keiner den Rahmen zu dem Preis haben will *g*
Hmmm schwierig.
Sollte man jetzt den Rahmen für fast kein Geld neu, wie er ist verkaufen, oder lieber doch mit den gebrauchten Teilen wieder ein Rad aufbauen und versuchen, das zu verkaufen?
(Klar könnte man das Rad aufbauen und behalten, aber da krieg ich familiär Ärger)
Und um ehrlich zu sein ist das neue Rad vom Einsatzbereich dem so ähnlich, dass es wenig Argumente gibt, beide zu behalten.

Schwierig, schwierig!


----------



## sgclimber (15. Oktober 2018)

26er Rahmen für vernünftige Preise loszuwerden ist schwierig. Und 22" ist auch nicht grad die gängigste Größe. Bei Bike-Discount gibts die seit Monaten so günstig, gehen also nicht wirklich weg wie warme Semmeln. Kompletträder in 26" ist auch nicht grad besser, keine Ahnung ob das lohnt... Ich hab meinen 26er Slide Rahmen eingemottet, den bekommt mal mein Sohn zum Übergang wenn es von der Größe passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

